

Microsoft offers $200 token for used iPads - schrofer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24079527

======
xauronx
Hmm, this doesn't specify which models, gently used or not. I have a first
week release iPad 1 in really good shape that's sitting in a drawer somewhere
:)

